# Dryer making a whining noise



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

wendyknight said:


> I'm new here, but have a problem I need some help with. I have an LG electric dryer (4.5 yrs old) that just started making a high pitched whining noise. I unplugged the dryer and lightened the load and that didn't seem to make a difference. Because of where our dryer is located it's hard to get at the back, and I'm 6 months pregnant. Thanks!


So from the description, I'm guessing the rear dryer vent has never been cleaned? Possible rear vent is partially blocked. That aside, you might have a bearing going bad. 
Ron


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

First--with you being six months pregnant: DO NOT attempt to move or repair this dryer. Most electric dryers ( I have no experience with gas dryers) have two (2) "bearing blocks" located at approximately the 4 O'clock and 8 O'clock positions on the front of the dryer drum. When these start wearing down some (depending on dryer usage/cycles) these will cause some weird sounds with "whining" being one of the common complaints. These are replaceable, but the cabinet must be taken apart. And YES, there is a "bearing" so to speak in the back of the drum. These are not roller bearing, most are a bushing type bearing and they also will wear out, especially if the front wear blocks are worn. IF the front wear blocks are worn, the drum will drop down in the front causing the back bearing to prematurely wear out. Changing out the front wear blocks is not rocket science, but as I stated the cabinet will have to come apart, and dryer cabinets are built different by the different manufacturers. I would suggest to you that you visit www.repairclinc.com to see how your particular dryer is made. You will need the manufacturer, the model number, and probably the serial number (sometimes they change things during model runs). Others may chime in here with other suggestions and maybe other websites to help you. Good Luck, and take care of yourself for the next few months, David


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

While it is on, check at the duct termination hood outside, if accessible, for a good air exhaust. If not great, stop the dryer, let it cool and reach around in the hood area for lint build-up to remove the lint. If the clothes have been taking a longer than normal time to dry or not drying completely, the duct may be partially clogged: http://www.ashireporter.org/articles/articles.aspx?id=161

If it needs servicing, have a type “A” hood installed for 50% more air flow: http://www.appliance411.com/faq/dryer-vent-length.shtml
Notice the loss for metal flex pipe.

Be safe, Gary


----------

